# Personal best saugeye



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

got my personal best saugeye sunday. it was 26 inches, don't know the weight.
released to fight another day.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Very nice saugeye, you should be very happy with that. If you don't mind me asking, what body of water?


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

Tappen lake on a chart twistertail.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

And Kudos on the CPR! Big S-eye don't taste nearly as good as the smaller ones and usually contain significantly more contaminants..Best to let them go to fight another day.

And from what i've heard Tappan has state-record size S-eye. Pattern that lake well enough and you should get close to the 10lb mark at least once a year . 

Btw were you fishing from a boat or casting from shore?


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

casting from shore.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

That's a beautiful fish nice work


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Very nice congrats. Great catch.


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Nice looking fish. And a great photo to boot!


----------



## BuckSlaya (Apr 2, 2009)

Good fish!


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

nice one my friend
just getting back on my feet after a tough winter
hit tappen a few times been getting them but not like that one
twister


----------



## mjgood (Nov 20, 2007)

Simply AWESOME!


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

awesome fish man, dont know much about them but very nice


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

Very nice fish. Congrats.


----------



## dahbears7 (Mar 24, 2005)

Awesome fish, congrats.


----------

